# New Aquascaping book by Oliver Knott and Chris Lukhaup



## George Farmer

Can't find much detail at the moment but photography is by Chris Lukhaup. 

Definitely one to check out, especially if they do an English translation.

Timeline Photos | Facebook

Aquascaping: Aquarienlandschaften gestalten: Amazon.co.uk: Oliver Knott, Chris Lukhaup: Books


----------



## Ian Holdich

heres a pdf with some picture samples.
http://www.gu.de/media/media/43/67058814693629/9783833824111_leseprobe.pdf

will be interesting to have a look at it. Might just wait for Dan to buy it!


----------



## LondonDragon

English version is welcome indeed  I have a plant book in portuguese, by a Brazilian author and its the best plant book I have seen, there is also another one about aquascaping which is also very good, again would be great to have an english version!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

one for the xmas list for sure.


----------



## OllieNZ

LondonDragon said:


> English version is welcome indeed  I have a plant book in portuguese, by a Brazilian author and its the best plant book I have seen, there is also another one about aquascaping which is also very good, again would be great to have an english version!


Are they the same books I saw at AL? If so I would love to see an english version of those books too.

Looks like its going to be a good book, fingers crossed for an english version.


----------



## Ian Holdich

OllieNZ said:


> Are they the same books I saw at AL? If so I would love to see an english version of those books too.
> 
> Looks like its going to be a good book, fingers crossed for an english version.



Hi ollie, is that the book that Dan had? If so, that was the cau book.

CAU Privilege Centre


----------



## OllieNZ

Ian Holdich said:


> Hi ollie, is that the book that Dan had? If so, that was the cau book.
> 
> CAU Privilege Centre


 
Not sure you'll have to ask Paulo, both books were in portugese only, I'd love to get my hands on the plant reference one.


----------



## George Farmer

I spoke with Oliver and Chris and an English translation is in the pipeline, but no date yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GillesF

I had a look at the contents table and it looks very promising. Lot's of explanation and step-by-step guides. Really looking forward to this book, might even consider getting the German one


----------



## George Farmer

Looks like there's definitely going to be an English version. I'm proof reading the translation soon for the publisher.


----------



## Alastair

George Farmer said:


> Looks like there's definitely going to be an English version. I'm proof reading the translation soon for the publisher.



Ill be waiting for that then


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk

Oooh, looking forward to this.


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan

Properly looking forward to this one. I also love how Lukhaup has quite the hidden talent when it comes to 'scaping, too. He downplays his skills in a lot of areas.


----------



## George Farmer

Laiszie Pseuzan said:


> Properly looking forward to this one. I also love how Lukhaup has quite the hidden talent when it comes to 'scaping, too. He downplays his skills in a lot of areas.


Agreed. His skills as a photographer are superb, yet he remains very modest.


----------



## nayr88

theres model tigers in one of the tanks....
wow...

I was never a fan of his but it had been a while since i had looked back at his stuff, or seen anything recent....and its still nassssssty as hell


----------



## plantbrain

I have to wonder if they add the tacky stuff just to raze people.


----------



## Mortis

Hes used a lot of H. Pinnatifida in those scapes of his


----------



## Iain Sutherland

From following him on facebook its clear that the addition of 'tacky' ornaments is mostly because of where the tanks are, such as in zoo's so need the connection with an exibit.
While some of his tanks certainly push the traditionalist boundries there is no escaping his mad skills.
He's done some amazing tanks some of which have been running years yet get little publicity over here.  Well worth following of FB along with Viktors Green Aqua for that daily aquatic fix.
Ill certainly buy the book once an english version is available.


----------



## ghostsword

I think an english version was released.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## George Farmer

I have a lot of respect for Oliver. Having met him numerous times you realise what a great sense of humour he has and this is reflected in some of his aquascapes.

The man is an aquascaping machine, churning literally well over 100 aquascapes every year. Not all of them are to our taste, but this is reflection of life in general. Perhaps you have to "sell-out" somewhat and create high-impact aquascapes to lure new folk into the hobby. Perhaps once they're in they'll come across more "tasteful" aquascapes and they'll be influenced accordingly.

But what does it really matter anyway? If folk are enjoying the hobby, growing healthy plants and having fun - then I think that's the most important thing.

I'll sum up with Oliver's latest creation that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Too be fair to Oliver, he can grow any plant, and I mean any plant you throw at him.


----------



## ghostsword

I just ordered the book on ebay.. it will be worth the money.. 

We not all like the same things, and that is why this hobby is so rewarding, we can push our own boundaries, and learn from others.. but we can also do our own thing irrespective of what others think.. as long as plants and fish are not harmed, all is allowed really.


----------



## bluemoon280

is that the English version?

Can u pm me a link?

Cheers


----------



## ghostsword

"AUTOGRAPHED" Aquascaping - Handbook for new aquascapers (Oliver Knott) | eBay


----------



## Ady34

I hope one day to be so assured at plant growing that I can start to mess around with shaping moss characters and thinking outside the box! Currently trying to get a nice cluster of healthy plants is tricky enough! Lol


----------



## bluemoon280

Morning. 

My book arrived today. Very prompt delivery. 

Took a pic of my inscription. Hope you can make it out. 
Cheers


----------



## ghostsword

Book as described. This book will become a classic, absolutely perfect. 

This is a book for novice aquascapers, and should be the first buy before even getting a tank. So concise, well laid out, and with great pictured. 

Truly recommend it.


----------



## LondonDragon

Got one of these, its a nice read, has everything you need to get started, one for the collection for sure


----------



## nduli

Ordered on the recommendations.


----------



## Ady34

nduli said:


> Ordered on the recommendations.


Funnily enough I also did this afternoon ...nearly twice, but that's another story about a man who doesn't use ebay much


----------



## thelats1981

I can't believe anybody gets upset by this, He makes fun out of this hobby. He makes caricatures out of nature. He decides that he doesn't want to follow the norm. Outrageous, doesn't he realise there are rules. He'll be growing a moustache next.  Oh, thats cool as well now. bloody trends, takes all the fun out of eccentricity. "thou must follow the golden rule"....


----------



## nduli

Received yesterday. Skim read is good. Ideal for beginners or the semi experienced alike.


----------



## Curvball

I think I'm going to pick up this title - a good book is always worth having in the aquarium hobby.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## flygja

I got mine about two weeks ago. Even my wife was impressed that Oliver took the time to draw some cartoons on it! Even if he did spell my name wrongly LOL. I think I'd rather be Oliver than Amano any day. Oliver seems to be having so much more fun.


----------



## Andy Thurston

Thanks to our lass saying she would order this ive missed out and cant find a copy now. anyone know where i can get a copy?


----------



## sa80mark

Here you go, ive got it in my watch list 

 "AUTOGRAPHED" Aquascaping - Handbook for new aquascapers (Oliver Knott) | eBay


----------



## Andy Thurston

Ye just found it shes gutted cos its twice as much now. Id been looking at uk only on ebay


----------



## Curvball

Got my copy waiting for me on my desk. Stoked.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ben Hooper

The eBay one is the English version?


----------



## Curvball

Ben Hooper said:


> The eBay one is the English version?



Yes.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ben Hooper

Curvball said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...



Thanks will have to order or... Drop some obvious hints 
(Not to you to my partner)


----------

